# Going Backwards instead of Forwards



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wrong thread  Hopefully a mod will move it into training.
Will answer anyway.

I have two methods that I'd try as the primary actions. 

1. Run the ****** back as fast as his legs will carry him when he backs up. Don't keep pulling on the halter trying to drag him forward, horses are too strong, you CANNOT pull them where they don't want to go so you need to use brain instead of brawn. So when he goes backwards, run him backwards and make it hard work, until he comes to think that it's you making him go backwards and not his choice to do so. Offer to let him stand, and if he keeps backing, run him back again. Won't take much for him to be happy to stand. Then ask him forward again. If he doesn't go and backs up, run him AGAIN! Doesn't take too long until they realise backwards is **** uncomfortable and forwards is definitely the easier option.

2. My second idea, which I prefer, is to re-eastablish the forward button. Carry a dressage whip, take him into an enclosed space (a roundyard is perfect) and ask him to walk on from a slight tug of the halter. If he doesn't move forward, give him a light tap on the hindquarters. Generally this will shock them into moving forward, so don't grab his halter if he jumps forward, that is a POSITIVE response he has given and you can refine it later, as long as he goes forward. I use the same under saddle. If a horse won't go forward from a light leg aid, I'll give it a flick and when it leaps or trots off, I'll let it. Then bring it back to halt and ask again.
They work out quickly that all they ned to do is walk calmly forward so don't panic


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

He's probably unsure of your forward aid. When my horse recovered from ulcers, putting my leg aids on would make him balk and suck under himself. I would recommend asking with voice and whip aids for a while until he understands those, and then adding on the leg aids with a light tap of the heel once he moves smoothly forward with voice/whip. If he balks and still doesn't go, get him in a leg yield or a circle.

Also confirm that his stomach is feeling alright and the saddle fit is alright as well, as he could be sucking back from pain. Make sure your position is correct, and that you aren't pinching with your knees and leaning forward. Sit deep with an open hip/leg and tall back, make sure you have good rein contact without pulling backwards, and your leg is long and loose, with your head looking straight ahead of you.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

@Kayty: Sorry about posting this in the wrong spot...  *gasp* I just realized that I posted my request for a critique in the thread category this one was supposed to be in...

I forgot to mention that he only does this when I'm riding. He's awesome when I lead him. I could imagine that your advice would work on horseback too, correct?

@roro: He knows what the forward aid is. It's only about 25% of the time that he ignores it and steps backwards.... I don't know, but he could just be tired, and backing is his way of telling me.

Okay. I'll make sure my position in right next time he starts acting up. =)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops sorry don't know why I immediately went to stuff on the ground, i just wrote a massive reply on float training so was probably still in ground work mode!!

I wouldn't run him back if he's doing it under saddle. It can lead to rearing if you're on him and not experienced enough to control it. But the whip training is equally as effective under saddle. Carry even just a short crop (dressage whip is better though) and every time he stops, put your leg on, ask him to walk on and if he doesn't give him a flick behind your leg. Just be sure to give your reins right out so you don't hit him in the mouth if he jumps forward  Won't take very long for him to realise that it's easier to just walk forward when you ask


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

lol. I should have said so in the first place... =P

Okay. I'll make sure to try that out today. =)


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the idea of making him back up faster when he starts to on you is great. I worked with a mare last summer who kept doing this, and I used that method and she got over it very quickly.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> I think the idea of making him back up faster when he starts to on you is great. I worked with a mare last summer who kept doing this, and I used that method and she got over it very quickly.


It IS good but you really need to be aware that they can VERY easily rear from this. If they don't want to back up anymore it's very hard to force them when you're on their back, and hence they can be inclined to go up. The absolute last thing you want to happen when you're on their back!!

Establishing a forward button is probably the better way to go under saddle.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

i agree with kayty.. it's very easy for them to rear if you make them back up faster while under saddle.
here's what i would do:
Give him his face. Completely let go and have a loop in the reins. No contact at all. That way he's not blocked up front and knows he has the room to move forward. Ask politely to move forward. If he doesn't, make a sharper leg aid. The key is sharpness, not pressure. Horses can easily learn to ignore pressure, just like the girth. If that does not work, redirect the movement. Turn him, spin him in a circle, etc. Do anything BUT let him back up. Let him know that backing up is not acceptable behavior.


----------

